# NFL Free Picks



## vegwgspo (Aug 13, 2009)

NFL FREE PICKS...


08/15/2009 - HOUSTON TEXANS +2

Kansas City is 1-5 ATS last 6 in games where the line is +3 to -3.
Kansas City is 1-7 ATS last 8 in all games.
Kansas City is 1-6 ATS last 7 in games played on a grass field.
Kansas City is 1-7 ATS last 8 in August games.
Kansas City is 1-7 ATS last 8 in all lined games.


08/17/2009 - MIAMI DOLPHINS -3

Miami is 2-0 ATS last 2 versus Jacksonville.


FOR QUALITY PICKS VISIT...

WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM - FOR SERIOUS SPORTS BETTORS.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 14, 2009)

MAKE YOUR BEST BET OF THE YEAR, GRAB OUR NFL & NCAAF SEASON PACKAGE FOR ONLY $899.99...

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7490091

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors!


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 15, 2009)

Attention all...

We have released a Double Unit Play today in NFLX!

Our Double Unit Plays have been money in the bank as they are 81-18-1 82%!

We have also released one play today in MLB!

Grab our NFLX Double Unit Play and MLB Play for only $39.99 and cash in big today!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7490075

Don't miss out!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


Two more comp plays...

Tennessee Titans -3.5
San Diego Chargers -3


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 16, 2009)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT GRABBED OUR NFLX DOUBLE UNIT PLAY AND CASHED IN BIG AS THE ATLANTA FALCONS +3 COVERED THE SPREAD IN A 26-27 GAME.

OUR DOUBLE UNIT PLAYS ARE NOW 82-18-1 82% AND WE ARE NOW ON A 8-1-0 89% RUN!

MAKE YOUR BEST BET OF THE YEAR, GRAB OUR NFL & NCAAF SEASON PACKAGE FOR ONLY $899.99!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7490091

WE ARE ALREADY 3-1-0 75% THIS FOOTBALL SEASON AND PLENTY MORE WINNERS ARE ON THE WAY, SO DON'T MISS OUT!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors!


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 16, 2009)

After cashing in yesterday's NFLX Double Unit Play we have released a MLB Double Unit Play!

We have released only one play today, but it is a big one as our Double Unit Plays are 82-18-1 82%!

Grab our MLB Double Unit Play for only $39.99 and cash in big!...

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7490075

Don't miss out on this easy winner!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to all that grabbed our MLB Double Unit Play and cashed in big as the LA Dodgers won 9-3, we are now on a 10-2-0 83% run.

Our service has been money in the bank as we are 1293-560-39 70% overall including 83-18-1 82% with our Double Unit Plays and 14-1-0 93% with our Triple Unit Plays.

You have come accross the most profitable sports handicapping service online, it is now up to you to take advantage a cash in big just like our members have been cashing in.

Here are two packages to consider...

30 Day Package for only $299.99
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7502310

NFL & NCAAF Season Package for only $899.99
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7490075

Making a huge profit sports betting is at your finger tips, make your best bet of the year.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 17, 2009)

08/17/2009 - MIAMI DOLPHINS -3

Miami is 2-0 ATS last 2 versus Jacksonville.

NFL Free Picks Record 2-1-0 67%

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 18, 2009)

Over the next three days we have some very strong situations and we do not want you to miss out on what should be three very profitable days!

To start off we have released a Double Unit Play and two Single Unit Plays on the diamond today!

Overall we are hitting 70% including 82% with our Double Unit Plays and 93% with our Triple Unit Plays!

Grab our Special 3 Day Pass for only $39.99 as we look to crush the books over the next three days!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7574344

Don't miss out on these very strong situations, join us and cash in big!

TODAY'S FREE PICK...

MLB - TAMPA BAY RAYS -1.5 -105

Orioles are 8-23 in the last 31 meetings. 
Orioles are 1-8 in the last 9 meetings in Tampa Bay.
Orioles are 52-109 in their last 161 games as an underdog of +151 to +200. 
Orioles are 62-132 in their last 194 road games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Orioles are 26-56 in their last 82 games as a road underdog of +151 to +200. 
Orioles are 6-13 in their last 19 games following a loss. 
Orioles are 16-35 in their last 51 games as an underdog. 
Orioles are 16-35 in their last 51 games on fieldturf. 
Orioles are 20-44 in their last 64 after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Orioles are 28-62 in their last 90 vs. a team with a winning record. 
Orioles are 25-57 in their last 82 when their opponent scores 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Orioles are 2-5 in their last 7 after allowing 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Orioles are 15-39 in their last 54 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Orioles are 19-50 in their last 69 road games. 
Orioles are 14-37 in their last 51 road games vs. a team with a winning record. 
Orioles are 18-49 in their last 67 games as a road underdog. 
Orioles are 14-38 in their last 52 road games vs. a team with a home winning % of greater than .600. 
Orioles are 7-20 in their last 27 games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Orioles are 7-20 in their last 27 overall. 
Orioles are 18-52 in their last 70 vs. American League East. 
Orioles are 2-7 in their last 9 games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Orioles are 1-4 in their last 5 when their opponent allows 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Orioles are 3-13 in their last 16 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30. 
Orioles are 2-11 in their last 13 during game 1 of a series. 
Orioles are 1-4 in Berkens last 5 starts vs. American League East. 
Orioles are 1-4 in Berkens last 5 starts during game 1 of a series. 
Orioles are 1-5 in Berkens last 6 road starts. 
Orioles are 1-5 in Berkens last 6 starts with 5 days of rest. 
Orioles are 1-5 in Berkens last 6 starts as a road underdog. 
Orioles are 2-12 in Berkens last 14 starts. 
Orioles are 1-7 in Berkens last 8 starts after allowing 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Orioles are 1-8 in Berkens last 9 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Orioles are 1-8 in Berkens last 9 starts following a team loss in their previous game. 
Orioles are 1-10 in Berkens last 11 starts as an underdog. 
Orioles are 0-6 in Berkens last 6 starts when their opponent scores 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Orioles are 0-5 in Berkens last 5 starts vs. a team with a winning record.
Rays are 5-1 in their last 6 Tuesday games. 
Rays are 9-2 in their last 11 games as a favorite of -201 or greater. 
Rays are 9-2 in their last 11 games as a home favorite of -201 or greater. 
Rays are 4-1 in their last 5 vs. American League East. 
Rays are 46-13 in their last 59 home games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Rays are 12-4 in their last 16 home games vs. a team with a road winning % of less than .400. 
Rays are 68-24 in their last 92 home games vs. a right-handed starter. 
Rays are 20-8 in their last 28 vs. a team with a losing record. 
Rays are 96-39 in their last 135 home games. 
Rays are 82-34 in their last 116 games as a home favorite. 
Rays are 36-15 in their last 51 games on fieldturf. 
Rays are 25-12 in their last 37 games following a win. 
Rays are 35-17 in their last 52 home games vs. a team with a losing record. 
Rays are 45-22 in their last 67 after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Rays are 4-0 in Prices last 4 starts on fieldturf. 
Rays are 5-0 in Prices last 5 starts vs. American League East. 
Rays are 4-0 in Prices last 4 starts after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Rays are 4-0 in Prices last 4 home starts. 
Rays are 5-1 in Prices last 6 starts as a home favorite. 
Rays are 5-1 in Prices last 6 home starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 19, 2009)

The money train is on track, we swept the board yesterday cashing in all three plays including our Double Unit Play, we are now on a 15-3-0 83% run!

Don't not miss out on any further winners, visit http://www.vegaswiseguysports.com/accessPlans.asp and grab the package that fits your needs.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


MLB - LOS ANGELES ANGELS -135

Angels are 5-2 in Weavers last 7 starts vs. Indians.
Angels are 4-0 in their last 4 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Angels are 7-1 in their last 8 during game 2 of a series. 
Angels are 7-2 in their last 9 vs. American League Central. 
Angels are 21-6 in their last 27 road games. 
Angels are 21-6 in their last 27 road games vs. a team with a losing home record. 
Angels are 20-7 in their last 27 road games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Angels are 43-16 in their last 59 overall. 
Angels are 53-21 in their last 74 when their opponent allows 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Angels are 20-8 in their last 28 games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Angels are 20-8 in their last 28 games as a road favorite. 
Angels are 40-16 in their last 56 games on grass. 
Angels are 44-18 in their last 62 after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Angels are 36-15 in their last 51 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30. 
Angels are 36-15 in their last 51 games as a road favorite of -110 to -150. 
Angels are 46-21 in their last 67 road games vs. a team with a losing record. 
Angels are 35-16 in their last 51 games following a win. 
Angels are 35-16 in their last 51 games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Angels are 13-6 in their last 19 games as a favorite. 
Angels are 47-22 in their last 69 vs. a team with a losing record.
Angels are 5-0 in Weavers last 5 starts vs. American League Central. 
Angels are 5-0 in Weavers last 5 starts following an outing of less than 4 innings in his last appearance. 
Angels are 5-0 in Weavers last 5 starts with 4 days of rest. 
Angels are 7-1 in Weavers last 8 starts vs. a team with a losing record. 
Angels are 6-1 in Weavers last 7 starts on grass. 
Angels are 6-1 in Weavers last 7 starts after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Angels are 6-1 in Weavers last 7 starts following a team loss in their previous game. 
Angels are 5-1 in Weavers last 6 starts as a favorite of -110 to -150. 
Angels are 5-1 in Weavers last 6 starts during game 2 of a series. 
Angels are 5-1 in Weavers last 6 starts as a favorite. 
Angels are 5-1 in Weavers last 6 starts when their opponent allows 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Angels are 13-3 in Weavers last 16 starts. 
Angels are 6-2 in Weavers last 8 road starts. 
Angels are 35-16 in Weavers last 51 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Angels are 4-0 in their last 4 Wednesday games with Cousins behind home plate.
Angels are 14-6 in their last 20 games with Cousins behind home plate.
Indians are 10-28 in their last 38 during game 2 of a series. 
Indians are 1-5 in their last 6 vs. American League West. 
Indians are 1-8 in their last 9 Wednesday games. 
Indians are 4-9 in Sowers' last 13 starts as an underdog. 
Indians are 2-5 in Sowers' last 7 starts when their opponent scores 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Indians are 7-19 in Sowers' last 26 starts following a team loss in their previous game. 
Indians are 4-11 in Sowers' last 15 starts. 
Indians are 4-11 in Sowers' last 15 starts on grass. 
Indians are 6-20 in Sowers' last 26 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Indians are 1-4 in Sowers' last 5 home starts. 
Indians are 4-18 in Sowers' last 22 starts vs. a team with a winning record. 
Indians are 1-5 in Sowers' last 6 starts during game 2 of a series. 
Indians are 1-6 in Sowers' last 7 starts as an underdog of +110 to +150. 
Indians are 1-6 in Sowers' last 7 home starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Indians are 0-6 in Sowers' last 6 starts after allowing 5 runs or more in their previous game. 
Indians are 0-6 in Sowers' last 6 home starts vs. a team with a winning record. 
Indians are 0-6 in Sowers' last 6 Wednesday starts.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 20, 2009)

Yet another winning day yesterday, we are now on a 16-3 84% run!!!

If you have not yet joined us you do not know what you have been missing!!!

NFLX - NEW ENGLAND -6.5

Cincinnati is 6-11 ATS in their last 17 in games played on a grass field.

Cincinnati is 1-4 ATS in their last 5 in all games where the total is between 35.5 and 42 points.

New England is 14-6 ATS in their last 20 as a home favorite of 3.5 to 7 points.

Best of luck, may we all have a very profitable day!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats to all that grabbed our Special 3 Day Package and went 5-0 100% +6.1 units including a Double Unit Play winner!

The money train is on track, yet another winner yesterday on the St. Louis Cardinals -1.5 +110, we are now on a 17-3 85% run!

Today we have released three plays in total, one MLB play and two NFLX plays, don't miss out!

Visit www.vegaswiseguysports.com/accessPlans.asp and grab the package that best fits your needs!

Best of luck to all, may we all have a very profitable day!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com - For Serious Sports Bettors


Comp Play:

NFLX - Tennessee Titans +3

Tennessee is 14-5 ATS in their last 19 as an underdog.
Tennessee is 8-2 ATS in their last 10 as a road underdog of 3 points or less.
Tennessee is 10-2 ATS in their last 12 in games played on turf.
Tennessee is 8-2 ATS in their last 10 after 2 or more consecutive straight up wins.
Dallas is 1-5 ATS in their last 6 in games where the line is +3 to -3.
Dallas is 2-9 ATS in their last 11 in a home game where the total is between 35.5 and 38 points.
Dallas is 11-33 ATS in their last 44 in all games where the total is between 35.5 and 42 points.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 22, 2009)

The money train continues on track, we are now on a 19-4 83% run!

Today we have released a Double Unit Play and a Single Unit Play!

Our Double Unit Plays have been money in the bank as they are 84-18-1 82%!

Don't miss out, grab both plays for only $39.99...

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7673290

Best of luck, may we all have a very profitable day!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com



Free Pick...

NFL - Cleveland Browns -3

Detroit is 4-9 ATS in their last 13 as a road underdog of 3 points or less.

Detroit is 4-11 ATS in their last 15 in games played on a grass field.

Cleveland is 7-2 ATS in their last 9 in a home game where the total is between 35.5 and 38 points.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 22, 2009)

SPECIAL NFL & NCAAF PACKAGE

Join one of the most profitable sports investing groups in the world, grab our NFL & NCAAF Package and start winning today.

Was $899.99 NOW ONLY $450.00

AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET REST OF BASEBALL FREE OF CHARGE

Offer ends at Midnight on Sunday, August 23rd 2009

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO JOIN

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7678255

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


FREE PICK: 08/24 - NFLX - BALTIMORE RAVENS (ATS)


----------

